
The fault in our startups – on India's startup scene - adarsh_thampy
http://www.foundingfuel.com/article/the-fault-in-our-startups/
======
rdudekul
A well thought out article on Indian startups. India has a large number of
ambitious, intelligent and hard working wanna-be entrepreneurs. However at
some levels cloning is preferred over creativity and fundamental thinking. So
you will see multiple startups (not unlike here in the US) competing in the
same space, mostly copying each other's features. The competition is intense
as labor (at least junior programmers) is cheap while the capital from angel
investors and VCs looks abundant.

------
nautical
I would blame the Indian VCs also a bit , there are a couple of new
interesting models and plans which people come up with but they die too soon
because a lot of VCs are simply not up to take the risk , they just look for
startup idea that have worked well in China or US market and just want to
clone here .

------
anilgulecha
We have a local phrase for these too-good-to-be-true offers by local startups.
"VC funded groceries", "VC-funded-delivery".

------
danieltillett
A very interesting read on the Indian startup scene.

